# Skull cleaning advice in Westland area?



## Wellstonwarrior (Aug 12, 2011)

I have a small huck my son **** and would like to have the skull cleaned, its frozen since November and I am not wanting to do it, does anyone know of anyone within reason of Westland that cleans them? At a decent price that is. Thanks


----------



## steveboss (Sep 4, 2002)

I do it. I charge $80 I did advertise on here. My website is www.deadheadskullz.com. I am in canton. I use beetles to clean. Give me a call or go through my website. Thanks Steve


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

MSU was doing deer heads with beetles for $25.00 at one point not sure if they still are or are not.
Otherwise boil it out yourself its not difficult

Ganzer


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Skulls Unlimited International.


----------

